# Leaders for saltwater



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm planning to try the surf with my fly rod tomorrow and have a question for the pros. What do you use for leaders on a 8-9wt setup? Tapered leader or mono and what test?

Cliff


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Depending on what I'm doing, I either use a furled leader or a 16 with or without a bite Tippett. For surf a 40lb bite tippet is perfect on a 16-20lb leader...even better if you have a sinking tip line to get under the waves 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Kinda depends on what I'm targeting. If I'm going after specks then I use a 9' 12-16 lb. tapered mono or flouro leader. Sometimes I cut of about 2' off the leader and add a 20 lb bite tippet. If you start losing flies to Spanish macks then you can use a Rio "toothy critters" wire leader but sometimes the trout get leader shy with the wire. If the jacks are showing up you might want to increase to 20lb leader (and a 10wt :smile. Also, be sure to check your tippet after you catch a ladyfish, they shred mono and flouro


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Where do you find tapered leaders in those weights? I don't know of any place near Beaumont that would have it. I guess for tomorrow it's straight 20# mono. 

Cliff


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Bayoutalker said:


> Where do you find tapered leaders in those weights? I don't know of any place near Beaumont that would have it. I guess for tomorrow it's straight 20# mono.
> 
> Cliff


Any reputable fly shop should have plenty of leaders (probably no fly shops in Beaumont?). Other options are Bass Pro, Cabelas, Fishing Tackle Unlimited, etc. There's millions of online fly shops.

For tomorrow you can always make your own leader. Start with ~3 feet of 40 lb, then surgeons knot to ~3 feet of 30 lb, then surgeons knot to ~3 feet of 20 lb and end it with 1' of 12-14 lb flouro. Im just throwing those numbers out there, I'm sure a google search will provide lots of info on making your own knotted tapered leaders. Good Luck!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

salty_waders said:


> Any reputable fly shop should have plenty of leaders (probably no fly shops in Beaumont?). Other options are Bass Pro, Cabelas, Fishing Tackle Unlimited, etc. There's millions of online fly shops.
> 
> For tomorrow you can always make your own leader. Start with ~3 feet of 40 lb, then surgeons knot to ~3 feet of 30 lb, then surgeons knot to ~3 feet of 20 lb and end it with 1' of 12-14 lb flouro. Im just throwing those numbers out there, I'm sure a google search will provide lots of info on making your own knotted tapered leaders. Good Luck!


No fly shops in Beaumont. The closest we had was Gander Mountain and it is closing down, not that they had much selection anyway. I guess I'll need to order some online.

As for tying leaders, that always sounded like a chore that I really didn't want to attempt. I guess I may have to try any way. For bass I always just used straight 10# mono. I was hoping trout might with the same.

Thanks for the replies guys.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Any particular brand of leaders that work better than others? I was looking online and it's hard to decide without being able to hold it in your hands.

Cliff


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Bayoutalker said:


> Any particular brand of leaders that work better than others? I was looking online and it's hard to decide without being able to hold it in your hands.
> 
> Cliff


https://www.sierratradingpost.com/fishing-line~d~132/

These guys sell leaders and line for a lot less. May not have the size you want, it usually close outs and older stock kind of stuff. A big fly or bass or saltwater leader should be okay. Something with a 12-20 pound tippet, maybe get a couple for toothy critters.

They have the big brands like Rio, Scientific Anglers, Seaguar, etc.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Perfection loop, blood knot, loop knot of your choice. That's all you need to know for a fly leader for inshore saltwater around here. You might already know the loop knot if you've fished with plugs. Perfection loop is easy. The blood knot is too once you do it a few times. 

With your 8 or nine weight line, use 6 feet of 40 pound butt, or 50 if you have that or 30 if you have that. If you do the 30, just blood knot your tippet to that. If you do the 40 or 50, you might put in a couple of feet of 25 or 30 pound mid section. 

Or just use your straight twenty pound. Probably be fine in the surf.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Bayoutalker said:


> ...As for tying leaders, that always sounded like a chore that I really didn't want to attempt. I guess I may have to try any way. For bass I always just used straight 10# mono. I was hoping trout might with the same.....


It isn't complicated at all...salty_waders recipe is perfect IMO, except I prefer fluro especially if the water is clear and I'm fishing sub-surface.

It doesn't need to be complicated...and a surgeon's is about the easiest knot there is. Use triple surgeon's for added measure.

You could use the straight 10 # mono that you use on bass but the reason salty_waders recommended the declining weights is to aide in getting that fly to roll over and made a smooth presentation. I think you might find it actually will improve your bass presentation. It does for me.

You should always be prepared to tie up new leaders in the salt. You could buy a bunch of high $ tapered leaders and carry spares but IMO much more practical to just carry tippet spools and make your own when you need them...and you will need them.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The fancy tapered leader are nice when accuracy is important. In the surf you can make it simple, I use 5' of 30lb then 3' of 14 and go fish . I'm usually really cheap and buy Trilene big game, one spool will last a life time.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Popperdave said:


> The fancy tapered leader are nice when accuracy is important. In the surf you can make it simple, I use 5' of 30lb then 3' of 14 and go fish . I'm usually really cheap and buy Trilene big game, one spool will last a life time.


 Popper Dave has got this down. To me the Lefty Kreh on of 4 or 5 step down tapers is too much. My formula, I think this came from a Florida guide a while back, is 5' of 50# or 30# stiff mono (I use the stiff leader mono), 2' of 20# and the 2' tippet whatever you prefer up to 20# in either mono or fluorocarbon. I put a double surgeon's loop knot on the fly line loop to loop, a blood knot to connect the 30 or 50# to the 20# and another double surgeon's knot loop to make a loop to loop connection to the tippet. That way I can change out pre-made tippets very easily when needed. It turns the fly over very nicely. I have done Dave's way and have found no difference in presentation and I like the simplicity. I will take 50# 5' piece with loops on each end and attach a looped 4' piece of 14# fluorocarbon tippet to it and it works just fine. I think a lot of this is just over thought. Bayoustalker just go to Academy or Walmart and get the line you need. I like stiff mono leader for the butt sections although it is not necessary try looking in the offshore fishing part of Academy for the stiffer leader mono. I don't use the all tapered fly leaders anymore, they are way overpriced.
I would like to know what Permit Rat does for a leader because of his experience.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Our Academy doesn't have the best selection but I bought a roll of 40-30-20-15 of their brand of mono. It is pretty springy stuff. I made a leader of 5'-40#, 2'-30#,1'-20#, 2'-15#. I found this recipe on the web. I tied the segments with blood knots and a perfection loop to the fly line. I haven't tried it yet so we'll see what happens.

Thanks for all the info. I have plenty line so I'll try the other methods too.

Cliff


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

See _Fishsurfer's_ post on "Overthought Leaders." The guys here are right on with their 40-50 lb. suggestions for your leader butts and I don't think I have seen one of the knotless ones from Bass Pro or Cabela's, with a butt section with a diameter/lb. test of more than about 20 lbs. Just sayin'. Basically, You want your leader butt to be the same or slightly smaller in diameter, as the tip of your fly line. The relative hardness of your leader material will also help you choose which is best, but for now, don't worry about that. Just know that (IMO) you do not want 20 lb. as your leader but on a 8-9 wt. outfit.

OOPS!....sorry....I didn't see that this thread had gone to 2 pages! Lots of good info already given!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Permit Rat said:


> See _Fishsurfer's_ post on "Overthought Leaders." The guys here are right on with their 40-50 lb. suggestions for your leader butts and I don't think I have seen one of the knotless ones from Bass Pro or Cabela's, with a butt section with a diameter/lb. test of more than about 20 lbs. Just sayin'. Basically, You want your leader butt to be the same or slightly smaller in diameter, as the tip of your fly line. The relative hardness of your leader material will also help you choose which is best, but for now, don't worry about that. Just know that (IMO) you do not want 20 lb. as your leader but on a 8-9 wt. outfit.
> 
> OOPS!....sorry....I didn't see that this thread had gone to 2 pages! Lots of good info already given!


The one I've made so far has 40# butt but I want to try some of the other suggestions too and see which works best for me. There have been quite a lot of ideas expressed here and I really appreciate all of them. It may take me a while to try them all though. LOL

I'd like to hook up with some of you pros on the water someday to see first hand how it's done. I've done a lot of freshwater fly casing but none of this salty stuff. If anyone wants a trainee someday give me a shout. I'll make the drive.

Cliff


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

leaders for surf fishing don't matter much unless the water is gin clear and the fish are spooky (like se FL beach snook in late may), or perhaps if the surf is mirror calm and clear). otherwise use whatever works and turns over for you.

i think using an intermediate or sinking line is more important, unless it's just flat calm.


----------

